
Windows 1803 Update Turns on SSH - gilnims
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-openssh-client-installed-by-default-in-april-2018-update/
======
eigenvector
Let's take this moment to acknowledge PuTTY, which has been serving our SSH
client needs in the former barren-*nix-utility wasteland of Windows since
1999.

Thanks, Simon Tatham & the maintainers of PuTTY.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
RIP my need for PuTTY going forward though, really. I guess I probably still
need PuTTY for console cable maybe?

But yes, hat tip to one incredibly handy piece of software.

~~~
snarfy
PuTTY is a real window, not that /subystem:console garbage that you can barely
cut&paste from. Granted the console has gotten better in Windows 10, but still
not nearly as good as a real window like PuTTY gives you. I'll probably keep
using PuTTY for this reason.

~~~
zaat
Not sure what you are missing in the Windows 10 console. Granted, for their
entire history Microsoft have shipped junk console, but that is simply not the
case anymore.

~~~
setquk
It’s still not great and it’s a lot slower than putty.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
cmd is pretty darn fast. PowerShell leaves a lot to be desired on the
performance end though, takes a few seconds to load up the prompt. :/

~~~
nailer
Powershell 6 has a way faster start time.

[https://github.com/mikemaccana/powershell-
profile/blob/maste...](https://github.com/mikemaccana/powershell-
profile/blob/master/README.md)

------
lostmsu
No, the server does not run by default, as you'd assume from the title.
Article just mentions, that the client is installed by default.

Actual title was editorialized.

~~~
edwinksl
Agree that the title is misleading.

~~~
nailer
Including the magic words 'dang' and 'please' can sometimes fix this.

------
sigjuice
The original title is way more accurate.

 _Windows 10 OpenSSH Client Installed by Default in April 2018 Update_

~~~
supermdguy
Yeah, I thought it meant it was running an SSH server without the user's
knowledge/consent.

~~~
gilnims
It doesn't matter if an SSH server is running or not. This is just another
avenue for people's systems to be compromised and for malicious actors to
exfil data securely. Couple the SSH addition with Excel natively running
JavaScript functions means Windows-based hosts are now more lucrative than
ever.

For normal users, they have no use of a command-line SSH terminal, and they
would likely not even know what such a function would be used for. Its just
shitty decisions made by Microsoft with nearly no value added benefit.

------
Florin_Andrei
This is good. I'm just not very enthusiastic about the Windows terminal.

I've used PuTTY for a very long time and it works great. Its terminal is good
too.

More recently I've tended to use Cygwin instead. Its default terminal, MinTTY,
is as close as you can get to a Linux terminal on Windows. And then Cygwin
also offers the openssh client, of course.

The notable thing about the recent related news, IMO, is not that openssh-
client is shipped with Windows. It's that _openssh-server_ is now an option. A
server properly integrated with Windows, and officially supported, that's a
good thing to have.

~~~
andrewaylett
MinTTY was originally based on PuTTY and while I may be a bit biased (having
been sitting next to the developer in our day job in the period when he
started developing it), I think it's actually a nicer terminal than pretty
much any other I've met. If only for the feature wherein if you click on the
last line in the terminal (including any wrapping) it'll work out how many
characters are needed to move the cursor to that position and issue that many
arrow-key presses.

------
tambourine_man
Having never really used Windows, except from a brief inter job as a kid, it
seems to be getting better and better, to the point were I'm beginning to
consider it as a viable alternative.

Unix + Photoshop is what I need and MS seem to be coming from the other side
by embracing Linux more and more.

~~~
commandlinefan
I abandoned Windows 15 years ago; I switched over to Linux for about 7 years
and then OS/X for 8 after that. I only returned to Windows this year, as it
was required for a new job. Trust me: no, Windows is still as awful as it ever
was.

~~~
robbyt
I believe you, but I'm curious if you're using Windows 10? Also, what
specifically is bad.

(I'm a Linux desktop user since '99, MacOS since 08)

~~~
mr_toad
It’s still a major PITA to install & maintain many open source tools, like
curl, Ffmpeg, wget etc.

The tool chain is hit and miss.

Recompiling Ffmpeg with h265 support is one command on MacOS. I just recently
had to recompile a R package that depended on some fairly obscure third party
libraries. No problem, just a couple of brew install commands.

I’d hate to think how much manual work it would have taken to line up all the
dependencies for that in Windows. Likely I’d have just given up.

------
dugmartin
I've been meaning to enable this but I have a lot of hosts setup in
~/.ssh/config that is used by MINGW64's ssh (installed via Git for Windows).
Does anyone know if Window's ssh client will pick up that config (or if having
both ssh clients will cause issues)?

~~~
Zekio
it will work if you add the ssh key to the ssh agent, I more or less copied my
.ssh folder my WSL ubuntu install to my ~\\.ssh folder and added my ssh key to
the ssh agent :)

EDIT: How ever to get tab completion on what is in your config file you will
need something like
[https://github.com/lukesampson/pshazz](https://github.com/lukesampson/pshazz)

------
halfnibble
It's about time. I was shocked when giving a "code along" presentation and
found that none of my audience members with Windows 10 laptops could follow my
presentation because the command prompt didn't have SSH. No SSH for crying out
loud!

